# anyone bush hooking



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone doing any bush hooking?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I had planned on running them tonight, but I couldn't get the bream to bite today. Maybe tomorrow I can catch enough bait to run hooks.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

I see u r from simnole u fish down there on the river


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

The only bush I'm lookin' to hook, ain't on the river.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah , most of my catfishing trips these days, are around the house.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

How many bush hooks r u allow to put out


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

As an alabama resident I'm not limited , but I rarely put out over 25.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We ran a few Friday night and caught one 15 lb flathead on yellow river.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I put out 6 last week but I think the gars follow my boat around and un-bait 'em as fast as I can bait! Anybody got a remedy for that?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

panhandleslim said:


> The only bush I'm lookin' to hook, ain't on the river.


Oh, stop it!


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I just received my Cheaters from topcat.com. I am try them this weekend. Sure wish I knew where I could catch some bullheads.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

billyb said:


> I just received my Cheaters from topcat.com. I am try them this weekend. Sure wish I knew where I could catch some bullheads.


Just drive down the street and find a ditch that runs under the road. Build some rigs as shown in this video. Come back after dark and let the rigs do the work.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

just made 36 rigs today and will likely go this coming w/end. Went a couple w/ends age ago and had 2 out of 5 with cats (channel) about 20" long. nice firm fillets. Colder the water the better the fillet. hate summer time water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We caught a dozen flatheads on rod n reel last night. All small under 10lbs but 1 that went a little over 19lbs.. My biddies first flathead. So he wanted to eat him.


----------

